# Opinions on Mirror Lake Laminate by Carpet One?



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Mirror lake is made from the same high quality manufacturers like Armstrong, Wilsonart, and Quickstep.
The warranties are much higher though.
I have no idea if you want the best in the business, but if you do, then go for it.
Or buy a high quality from the major manufacturers and stick with their warranties which are good.

up to you.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. It is good to hear an opinion from someone who is not trying to sell the product to you. I have another question. Do you think it is best to pull up the trim when laying laminate or can you just leave the trim and put quarter rounds down when done? My husband and I are doing the installation ourselves.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

You can use quarter rounds, but do you like that look so much you want to pay the additional?
Up to you!


----------



## luetters (Apr 15, 2009)

*Mirror Lake Laminate in Bath?*

I found a mirror lake laminate from Carpet One and the saleswoman told me that it was suitable for our main bathroom. Everyone else I have talked to (not professionals though) has said laminate is not for bathrooms. Any suggestions?


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

People who say laminate cannot go into Bath's are living in the past.
Yes all lam will have issues with long standing moisture....keep the moisture off the top and your fine.
If you currently have puddles on your current floor, then probably not a good idea.
Most people have Vinyl or tile in their bath's.


----------



## lynda_baker (Apr 27, 2009)

I was wondering about this brand too .. what about in a laundry room? I would love to carry this through the kitchen to the adjourning laundry room.


----------



## brotosky24 (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been looking at Mirror Lake laminate as well for the 1st floor in my townhome. So why is this only sold at Carpet 1 stores. It seems like none of the other flooring store know much about it??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2009)

I just got a carpet from Carpet One two months ago and have been sick ever since. It was very toxic feeling and my mom and I both got ill from it. I would avoid Carpet One.


----------



## FStacy (Jun 22, 2009)

Help! We need to run laminate into a hall bath...long story...but what is the best brand to look at considering the potential for a little water.
Also we have eleven children in our family. We need a highly durable laminate for the halls and living rooms. Does anyone have opinions for or against certain products as to their wear factor and durability? We have been burned before by manufactures's claims about their products. I would really like to hear from experience - the consumers. Thank you


----------



## moses44 (Jul 31, 2009)

I hope I am not too late on this subject. I worked at a carpet one retailer for five years and know some about these products.

Mirror Lake Laminate is simply a private label brand name. Most of the Mirror Lake laminates are made by Armstrong, Wilsonart, Pergo, etc.. If you go to a non carpet one store you may see the exact same products under a different name. Please don't let this stop you. The Mirror Lake pricing is comparable to other flooring stores and as the other post mentioned, the warranty is much better. 

On another subject, carpet one carpets are made by the same carpet mills as every other flooring store out there so avoiding them for another retailer isn't going to stop the toxic smells. I will agree, however, some of the carpets really have a strong odor.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I just got a carpet from Carpet One two months ago and have been sick ever since. It was very toxic feeling and my mom and I both got ill from it. I would avoid Carpet One.


As was said earlier it has nothing to do with Carpet One whatsoever.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Some of the carpet pads have strong odors, too.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Floorwizard,

Aren't you a Carpet One dealer in anchorage?


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

That's right Bud.

Moses44 got it right.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

...and didn't Carpet One several years ago buy out several big name carpet mills only to close them and keep and use the various labels they bought on all the same carpet that they did retain mills to manufacture?

Meaning Carpet One owns four or five of the old trusted names in carpet and in fact uses those different names on the same carpet manufactured at the same carpet mill.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

> and didn't Carpet One several years ago buy out several big name carpet mills


Nope. Carpet One doesn't own any mills. Shaw and Mohawk own them all (almost) and not even Carpet One is big enough to purchase those guys.
Carpet One is a buying group....local stores are a part of that group. Carpet One negotiates pricing and warranties with manufacturers due to the volume they purchase together as that group.



> Meaning Carpet One owns four or five of the old trusted names in carpet and in fact uses those different names on the same carpet manufactured at the same carpet mill.


Your talking about private labels, and just about every retail store does it.
Some other things change too, including lower prices, higher warranties and larger selection found only at that certain store.
Some private label just to keep you from shopping. Like the big box stores. However sometimes the big boxes negotiate exclusiveness as well.
But most of the time, no matter what Carpet you may be looking at, Mohawk and Shaw produced it.

Your also talking about name ownership, Like the Carpet Lee's and Bigelow. Yes, Carpet One owns the names, yes the normal mills make the carpet, but no they are not the same as other Carpets you find elswhere.
Lee's is a great example...a superior backing with stain treatment that is applied like no other manufacturer. Again...this was requested by Carpet One.
Exclusive to us and cannot be found anywhere else...but the Mills are still owned by Mohawk.


----------

